# female newbie



## Guest (Nov 25, 2006)

hi all.

my names louise, im 20 and have just started training.

my stats are:

5ft 9"

10st 4

body fat approx 21% (fat!?)

honest feedback on my stats would be good.

hoping to gain muscle and become more lean. currently doing basic training using free weights and some CV.

Look forward to getting lots of tips from this site.


----------



## andyboro1466867929 (Oct 31, 2006)

weclome


----------



## bulldozer1466867928 (Oct 8, 2006)

Hello, welcome along


----------



## NumeroUno1466867928 (Jul 18, 2006)

Welcome! Where do you train?


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

tripk2707 said:


> hi all.
> 
> my names louise, im 20 and have just started training.
> 
> ...


Honest feedback.....They're perfectly fine!

10st 4 on a 5' 9" frames is an acceptable weight for non-training people, I'd be surprised if anyone called you fat!!?? And 21% Bdyft is also within normal for a female.

Not had chance to look in picture forum yet but posting some pictures is a better way of assessing your starting point.

As your new to the game, and are looking to gain muscle and lose fat (aren't we all) i'll give you the best advise possible. Hold these in the forefront of your mind at all time.

1 :- DO NOT GET HUNG UP ON YOUR BODYWEIGHT!!

This is the most important rule, muscle is more dense than fat so you may find you lose fat, gain muscle and still weigh exactly the same, or even more. You do not have a neon sign on your head telling the world what you weigh...and honestly it doesn't matter in the slightest. It how you look, so ignore the scales and go by the what the mirror shows.

2:- IF YOU HAVE QUESTIONS....ASK 'EM!!!

What you do not know cannot help you, and if youdon't know find out. There are numerous vastly experianced trainees on this forum for you to gather almost all the knowledge you could ever need. There is no such thing as a stupid question!!

3:- ENJOY .

Speaks for itself really....

I'm sure we'll have more discussions over time.

Good luck with you goals!. 

Neil


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

welcome on board louise.. as neil says... it doesnt look like you have much to worry about...

theres loads of advice on this site... from people who really know their stuff... so stick around!

keep a look out for bettyboo's comments... shes a top female athlete and will certainly be able to point you in the right directions!


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2006)

thanks for the feedback.

Looking forward to more good advice from this site.

I chucked the scales out a few weeks ago as i was paying to much emphasis on weight - looking in the mirror is much more effective and im certainly becoming more positive.

Will be posting a few questions shortly and will look forward to more great advice.

louise


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2006)

hello,

2nd best idea to chuck the scales away, clothes are always the best indication for weather your losing or gaining, plus if your gaining muscle then it will show heavier on the scales.

1st best idea was logging on here, (how cheesy is that)

anyway those stats are fine, gunna have a look in the pics section now,

ask away its the only way you learn

thank you for the compliment lee

xx


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2006)

Welcome 8)


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi!

Many knowledgable women on this board, including Mrs. Universe!

Splint


----------

